# [Help] -- Change the glow when an icon is selected.



## UberV (Aug 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Greetings,

After searching the forums I was wondering if it was possible to change the background glow when an icon is selected and then the color of the outline of the icon as it is dragged around the home screen. I have successfully changed many of my current launchers colored bits to red however I still am unable to change the glow and outline effect. After downloading different themes for Cm9 I know it is possible to change it from the stock color of blue to any other color (red in this case), however the location of the color code or png is lost to me. Any assistance in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks!


----------

